# Bash Guard bei Meta HT AM  installieren?



## Everydayrider36 (27. Juni 2019)

Als erstes Hallo, ich wollte fragen ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, den Ride Alpha Bash Guard an dem Meta HT zu verbauen, da ja keine iscg Aufnahme da ist. Ich hab nur von nem Freund gehört, dass es die Adapter gibt, jetzt aber nicht nochmal nach geforscht. Bringt das große Nachteile mit dem Adapter (Kennlinie) oder eher weniger? Danke für eure Antworten im voraus schon mal. LG Karim


----------

